# 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

With the help of some friends, I'm "restoring" my '75 as much as is really possible in a home garage. It'll be resprayed in the original Miami blue, and will stay as stock looking as I can make it (16v engine notwithstanding.) You can see the progress as it happens at http://carhole.com/Rabbit/gallery.html
Here are a few pics to get you started:

























_Modified by angusmf at 5:31 PM 12-13-2003_


_Modified by angusmf at 8:38 AM 12-14-2003_


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

looks like fun, njoy


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

Cool. I'm about to start the restoration and upgrades to my 79 4-door diesel (though I've been putting it off for almost a year). I'll watch yours to get some ideas. Good luck!


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Ugh..if ONLY I had a garage I'd be tearing my own bunny down to nothing and doing a thorough restoration. Your car's looking good, and your site's been bookmarked!


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

Thanks for the comments guys. There are more pics up now if you're interested.


----------



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

Im doing a similar project. Interesting to see another swallowtail with a sunroof. . . I understand it was a very rare option. We should be able to share info and posibly spares. Good luck with your project. BTW: website still there?


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (NP)*

Ya, website just got reorganized a little. If you notice anything that doesn't work, please let me know.
You're right. Apparently any early rabbit with a sunroof is rare, and a 75 (or 76 with swallowtail) is even harder to find. How is your project coming?


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

Jim, bunnys looking good!
-Jay


----------



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

Ive only had the car 3 weeks so it hasent progressed that much. Ive sourced some lowback seats, bought replacement fenders and core support and striped the car and put it in little baggies =-) Other than that I un-froze the sunroof and thats it. My car was not blessed with that many of the swallowtail "oddities" as it was a delux model, so I will probably be retrofiting some of the base model stuff. current color is Rally Red but I may be switching to porsche Contenental Orange of the same vintage. Other sacralige to the car will be limited to a single wiper (centered) and filled sidemarkers.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (NP)*

A lot of the stuff listed as oddities on the swallowtail site aren't particular to swallowtails at all. They're just parts that most folks haven't seen before, since the US built cars are more common and had more trim. Keep the deluxe parts! They're cool! I'd love to be able to outfit my car completely with all the original trim. Oh well...
Single wiper? Ewwww!


----------



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (angusmf)*

I feel like the single wiper better preserves the lines of the car. At least I wont be filling the tailgate and deleting the lock =-) As far as keeping the delux bits, I really only intend to eliminate the cable operated hood release, hatch piston, overflow bottle, I would do the rubber floor mat if I could find one! Oh yea I also want to do the incorrect moving vent windows. . . not really a 100% restore but I will be preserving the origonal look and hopefully maintaining the spirit the vechicle.
Are you converting to central electric? I intend to.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 75 Rabbit bodywork/paint/misery (NP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NP* »_
Are you converting to central electric? I intend to.

Nope. I'll mix and match harnesses for the few electrical things that won't match up, and add what I need to for the Megasquirt.


----------

